# PubMed- Annatto, Diet, and The Irritable Bowel Syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Annatto, Diet, and The Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*

J Clin Gastroenterol. 2009 Sep 1;

Authors: Floch MH

PMID: 19727005 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

